# new holland e80b excavator questions



## casexcavation (Feb 2, 2012)

I just purchased an 08 E80b. Why does the stick not crowd in to the blade. Seems to be stopping way short. My other machines let you use the blade to help get larger objects into the bucket. Anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I just Googled the specs on a NH E80B, and it looks as though the geometry of the excavator will not allow the bucket to reach the blade.

Feel free to study the document I looked at. 

http://northamerica.construction.ne...hived/369/NHC Mid Size Excavator Brochure.pdf

Welcome to the site.


----------



## casexcavation (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks, I'm hoping someone with a machine like this has come up with a solution. The stick has plenty of room to come closer but it runs out of cylinder travel.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

The solution is to sell your New Holland and buy a Deere. :jester:
It's probably more expensive to modify the one you have than to find one that does what you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

S.R.E. said:


> The solution is to sell your New Holland and buy a Deere. :jester:
> It's probably more expensive to modify the one you have than to find one that does what you want. :thumbsup:


I agree except instead of a deere you should get a CAT.


----------



## Redneckpete (Feb 22, 2008)

Replace the cylinder with a longer one with more travel. Any good hydraulic shop can fix you up for a couple grand. You will loose reach as the cyclinder will dead end sooner, preventing the stick from fully extending.

Otherwise modify the stick. You loose digging power by making the lobe above the pivot point longer and now you are into real big bucks.

Pete


----------

